# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Κινητό τηλέφωνο Ελληνικής κατασκευής απο την MLS

## gsmaster

Για να παίρνουμε μπροστά σιγά σιγά....

http://techblog.gr/mobile/mls-iqtalk...rtphone-52511/

----------

aeonios (28-06-12), 

gas_liosia (27-06-12), 

jami (27-06-12), 

leosedf (27-06-12), 

marfa (27-06-12), 

mpex2006km (28-06-12), 

patent61 (27-06-12), 

Phatt (27-06-12), 

rep (27-06-12), 

tasosmos (27-06-12)

----------


## takisegio

επιτελους και κατι ελληνικο.ευχομαι να παει καλα.

----------


## alexandrosD

επίτελους ενα όμορφο κ ελληνικότο κινητό . πρωσοπικά δεν τα αντέχω αυτα τα κινητα κ τα πολλά περιτά πραματα πανω μ εχω 2 κλασσικα κινιτά κ ειμαι παντευτηχής εχουνέ κανει κ μερικες σβουρες το καθένα κ ειναι ακομα καλά κ επισις κ η δουλεια μ δεν το επιτρεπει γτ θα το σπασω την ιδια μερα ....οποτέ προς το παρων ειμαι μια χαρα!

----------


## tasosmos

Αν και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο εχει ελπιδες απεναντι στους γιγαντες του χωρου και επισης φανταζομαι οτι δεν ειναι και τοοοσο ελληνικο οσον αφορα σχεδιαση και συναρμολογηση hardware ειναι ενα θετικο βημα οπως και να εχει...

----------

leosedf (27-06-12)

----------


## leosedf

Στανταρ είναι έτοιμο απ έξω παραγγελία με λογότυπο MLS, όπως και η HTC κατασκεύαζε για όλους εκτός από τον εαυτό της μέχρι πριν μερικά χρόνια.
Το πρώτο sonyericsson Xperia ήταν κατασκευασμένο εξ' ολοκλήρου από την HTC απλά με προδιαγραφές πελάτη (Sonyericsson). Μ' αρέσει που όσοι παίρναν το xperia νόμιζαν ότι κοντράρουν την HTC.
Αναρωτιέμαι ποιος το κατασκευάζει και σε ποια χώρα.

----------

button (10-07-12), 

GeorgeVita (27-06-12), 

SRF (27-06-12)

----------


## Papas00zas

Ναι, μεν, αλλά αν ανοίξει ΚΑΙ εργοστάσιο παραγωγής στην Ελλάδα (;  :Lol: ) τότε θα πούμε ότι *ΝΑΙ, είναι ελληνικό*.

----------


## haris_216

πρέπει να βάλουμε αρκετό "νερό στο κρασί μας" για να το πούμε ελληνικό. δεν έχω κάποια στοιχεία αλλά αν δεν είναι ελληνική η σχεδίαση, Ή η κατασκευή, Ή η συναρμολόγηση ή έστω το...κουτάκι (να μου το θυμηθείτε ότι θα έρχεται απ' έξω και το κουτί) τότε μάλλον θα το λέμε ελληνικό γιατί το λανσάρει ελληνική εταιρία και έχει ελληνικό μενού.
μακάρι να κάνω λάθος και να έχει περισσότερα ελληνικά στοιχεία πάνω του απ' ότι φαντάζομαι. γιατί διαφορετικά ίσως θα είναι το δεύτερο ελληνικό μια που ήδη έχουμε τη σειρά...ΖΕΡ (βουδάκης!!!)

----------

GeorgeVita (27-06-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Κάποτε ένα φίλος δούλευες στην MLS και επειδή η έδρα της εταιρείας είναι Θεσ/κη και ο φίλος βέρος Σαλονικιός με το γνωστό λεκτικό ιδίωμα του κάναμε πλάκα: Δεν Με ΛεΣ (δεν ΜΛΣ)! Ήταν εποχή που η εταιρεία έκανε τα πρώτα βήματα στον χώρο της πληροφορικής και είχε λανσάρει ως προϊόν οικονομικού σκληρού δίσκου με κάτι τεχνικές συμπίεσης που εφάρμοζε με ενσωμάτωση στον controller ώστε να υπερβαίνει τη φυσική χωρητικότητά του. Ένα προϊόν που δεν πούλησε διότι το πρόλαβε η εισαγώμενη τεχνολογία...

Δεν είπαμε να είμαστε συγκρατημένοι όσον αφορά την ανάπτυξη και το ρόλο της Ελληνικής καινοτομίας σε αυτήν? Το τι σημαίνει "Ελληνικό" είναι με την ευρεία έννοια του όρου, όπου όλες οι εταιρείες (ακόμα και αυτές που διαθέτουν μονάδες παραγωγής ή και μηχανές συναρμολόγησης εξαρτημάτων SMD) για λόγους πρωταρχικώς κόστους κάνουν τη λεγόμενη μεταποίηση και αποτελούν φασονατζίδικα τεχνολογίας. Η μεταποίηση συνήθως είναι η συναρμολόγηση και η τοποθέτηση του λογοτύπου (logo) αν και σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ούτε το logo φτιάχνουμε τοπικά! Βεβαίως με πάσα επιφύλαξη, κατά τα άλλα το προϊόν είναι σχιστομάτικο. Επισημαίνω πως πρωταρχικώς δεν είναι θέμα έλλειψης know-how αλλά κόστους παραγωγής, σηλ. μονόδρομη κατάσταση!

Δεν θέλω ωστόσο να μειώσω την αξία της εταιρείας που μόνο το ότι επιβίωσε διαχρονικά παίρνει credits. Επίσης κάποιες πατέντες, όπως η δυνατότητα talk&drive στα destinators τους που πρώτοι ενσωμάτωσαν με αλγορίθμους voice recognition την βοήθησαν να πάρει μερίδιο της ενχώριας αγοράς.

Και όπως λέει και ο Γιαννάκης, keep walking...

----------


## chip

Πιστεύω οτι είναι ένα κινέζικο κινητό που στην ελληνική εταιρεία του εξεληνίζουν το λογισμικό!
Ή κάτι αντίστοιχο με τα ελληνικά λαπτοπ που αγοράζουν από κίνα με το λογότυπο του ελληνικού καταστήματος και ίσως προσθέτουν τη μνήμη τον σκληρό δίσκο και τα Ελληνικά Microsoft Windows στην Ελλάδα....

----------


## vasilllis

θελουμε κωλο τον θελουμε και ξυρισμενο.  :Smile: 

Ας τους στηριξουμε ολοι και ισως καποτε ,δουν οτι συμφερει να κανουν και εδω μια μικρη παραγωγη.
Ουτως ή αλλως δεν εχουμε καμια διαφορα με αυτους.σχιστοματηδες αυτοι σχιστοκωληδες (μας τον εχουν σκισει πια) εμεις.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Κώλος από κ..λο έχει διαφορά! Τον έναν θέλεις να τον... τον άλλο να τον φτύσεις!

Έχεις σκεφτεί όμως ότι είναι ολίγον παραπλανητικό να λανσάρει κάποιος ένα προϊόν ως Ευρωπαϊκό (δεν λέω καν Εληνικό) και μέσα όλα τα εξαρτήματα να είναι made in PRC ? Αν μη τι άλλο θέλω να ξέρω τι αγοράζω και κυρίως να το πληρώνω ως τέτοιο (fair deal)!

----------


## haris_216

> ........Ας τους στηριξουμε ολοι και ισως καποτε ,δουν οτι συμφερει να κανουν και εδω μια μικρη παραγωγη......



η παραγωγή εδώ δεν είναι το ζητούμενο (και κυρίως εφικτό) για πολλούς λόγους κάποιοι από τους οποίους αναφέρθηκαν παραπάνω.
αλλά χρειάζεται σίγουρα κάτι παραπάνω από ελληνική μετάφραση του user interface για να θεωρηθεί ένα προϊόν "δικό" μας.
και δεν μπορεί για τον ίδιο λόγο για τον οποίο θεωρούμε ότι κάτι δεν είναι πχ γιαπωνέζικο (γιατί φτιάχνεται στην κίνα) να θεωρούμε ότι το αντίστοιχο είναι ελληνικό (αν και φτιάχνετε στην κίνα)!!!
όπως και να 'χει όλα όσα είπαμε είναι κάπως πρώιμα. θα επανέλθω όταν θα ξέρουμε περισσότερα για το "dna" του ελληνικού κινητού

----------


## edgar

Φυσικά και κατασκευάζεται στην κίνα. Μην πέσετε απο τα σύννεφα!Οπως και η πλειοψηφία των ηλεκτρονικών. Το θέμα ειναι η σχεδίαση που γίνεται.Επίσης αν έχει σκοπό η εταιρία την δημιουργια κινητού "εσωτερικής" κατανάλωσης,μάλλον θα αποτύχει γιατί στοχεύει σε μια μικρή αγορά (ως επι το πλειστον αδυναμη πλέον) χωρίς να λαμβάνει υπόψιν τον εξωτερικό ανταγωνισμό...

----------


## vasilllis

> Φυσικά και κατασκευάζεται στην κίνα. Μην πέσετε απο τα σύννεφα!Οπως και η πλειοψηφία των ηλεκτρονικών. Το θέμα ειναι η σχεδίαση που γίνεται.Επίσης αν έχει σκοπό η εταιρία την δημιουργια κινητού "εσωτερικής" κατανάλωσης,μάλλον θα αποτύχει γιατί στοχεύει σε μια μικρή αγορά (ως επι το πλειστον αδυναμη πλέον) χωρίς να λαμβάνει υπόψιν τον εξωτερικό ανταγωνισμό...



εδω μεγαλη βιομηχανια και εκανε εισαγωγη πλακετες και τις τοποθετουσε εδω σε κουτι και τις πουλαει ακομα σαν ελληνικο προιον!!!!

Ας ξεκινησουμε ΕΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος αλλα ξερω βιομηχανια για ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες με στοχο την ελληνικη αγορα δεν θα επιβιωσει ουτε εβδομαδα.

----------


## leosedf

Μάλλον δεν έχετε αίσθηση για το πως λειτουργούν οι εταιρίες σήμερα στην Ελλάδα..
Και φυσικά η εταιρία ΔΕΝ έχει το know how για να σχεδιάσει κάτι τέτοιο, απλά μπορεί να δώσει προδιαγραφές.
Δεν είναι κακό να φέρνει κάτι με το όνομα της, η έστω να παραγγείλει κάτι στα μέτρα της και να του δώσει όνομα.
Βέβαια το να το προωθούν σαν Ελληνικό ενώ δεν είναι είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------

KOKAR (27-06-12)

----------


## KOKAR

βρες τις διαφορες.......

*MTK6573 Android 2.3 Smart Cell Phone Dual Sim 3G Mobile Phone 4.3" S810 Hebrew  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTK6573-An...ht_7980wt_1159*

----------


## leosedf

Καααακακακακακα
Σατανική ομοιότητα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## SRF

> βρες τις διαφορες.......
> 
> *MTK6573 Android 2.3 Smart Cell Phone Dual Sim 3G Mobile Phone 4.3" S810 Hebrew  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MTK6573-An...ht_7980wt_1159*



Τις βρήκα! Το δεύτερο είναι κακέκτυπο αντίγραφο του ανωτέρου Ελληνικού στην πρωτη φωτό, γιατί αντί για Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες έχει κάτι ορνιθοσκαλίσματα "Εβραϊκινεζικά" !!! 
Μιά ακόμη απόδειξη ότι τα πάντα είναι Ελληνικά και μας έχουν αντιγράψει οι ξένοι σε όλα!!! ?  :Biggrin:

----------

GeorgeVita (27-06-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]
Κάποτε στην Καλλιθέα (ελπίζω να είναι καλά ο Γ.Η.) σχεδιαζόταν το *Ελληνικό motherboard για PC XT*!
Πριν καν τελειώσει (δεν υπήρχαν τότε πολλοί σχεδιαστές να βοηθήσουν) βγήκε στην παγκόσμια αγορά το PC AT. O πραγματικά πολύ δραστήριος και τολμηρός επιχειρηματίας άλλαξε τη σχεδίαση για το AT αλλά ... ήρθε το 386...

Μια που ανέφερα για τα PC, τα windows που χρησιμοποιείτε είναι "Ελληνικά";
Τέτοια Ελληνικότητα έχει *σήμερα* και κάθε προϊόν MLS, crypto, ZER, κλπ.
[/off topic]
gV

----------

KOKAR (27-06-12)

----------


## KOKAR

> Τις βρήκα! Το δεύτερο είναι κακέκτυπο αντίγραφο του ανωτέρου Ελληνικού στην πρωτη φωτό, γιατί αντί για Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες έχει κάτι ορνιθοσκαλίσματα "Εβραϊκινεζικά" !!! 
> Μιά ακόμη απόδειξη ότι τα πάντα είναι Ελληνικά και μας έχουν αντιγράψει οι ξένοι σε όλα!!! ?



εκτός αυτού εχει α) διαφορετικό ΟS και β) στρογγυλεμένες γωνίες βρε !  :Lol:

----------


## billtech

κατι σαν τα JAGA  ρε παιδια? που τα επερναν απο κινεζικη εταιρια και τα βαφτιζαν ελληνικα JAGA? και μαλιστα εγω ειχα παρει το κινητο το ιδιο απο την κινα ομως και το πηρα 80Ε και ελλαδα το ειχαν 100κατι Ε.
η πλακα ειναι οτι οταν χαλασε κατι στο κινητο μου και πηγα εκει και ζητησα ανταλλακτηκο η εστω να μου το φτιαξουν. επι πληρωμη μου ειπαν οτι δεν μπορουσαν να το δεχτουν γτ ηταν κινεζικο...ειχα λυθει στο γελιο μπροστα τους!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## KOKAR

> [off topic]
> Κάποτε στην Καλλιθέα (ελπίζω να είναι καλά ο Γ.Η.) σχεδιαζόταν το *Ελληνικό motherboard για PC XT*!
> Πριν καν τελειώσει (δεν υπήρχαν τότε πολλοί σχεδιαστές να βοηθήσουν) βγήκε στην παγκόσμια αγορά το PC AT. O πραγματικά πολύ δραστήριος και τολμηρός επιχειρηματίας άλλαξε τη σχεδίαση για το AT αλλά ... ήρθε το 386...
> 
> Μια που ανέφερα για τα PC, τα windows που χρησιμοποιείτε είναι "Ελληνικά";
> Τέτοια Ελληνικότητα έχει *σήμερα* και κάθε προϊόν MLS, crypto, ZER, κλπ.
> [/off topic]
> gV



αυτο νομίζω το είχα δει απο κοντά και μάλιστα ήταν πολυ πρωτοποριακό για την εποχή του γιατι σαν μέγεθος ηταν λιλιπούτειο

----------

GeorgeVita (27-06-12)

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά η ΜΤΚ αντέγραψε το HD7 της HTC και η MLS το MTK. :Lol: 

*CPU:* MTK6573  650MHz+ARM11 507MHz
ARM CPU wtf χάθηκε ένας quallcomm?

----------


## SRF

> [off topic]
> Κάποτε στην Καλλιθέα (ελπίζω να είναι καλά ο Γ.Η.) σχεδιαζόταν το *Ελληνικό motherboard για PC XT*!
> Πριν καν τελειώσει (δεν υπήρχαν τότε πολλοί σχεδιαστές να βοηθήσουν) βγήκε στην παγκόσμια αγορά το PC AT. O πραγματικά πολύ δραστήριος και τολμηρός επιχειρηματίας άλλαξε τη σχεδίαση για το AT αλλά ... ήρθε το 386...
> 
> Μια που ανέφερα για τα PC, τα windows που χρησιμοποιείτε είναι "Ελληνικά";
> Τέτοια Ελληνικότητα έχει *σήμερα* και κάθε προϊόν MLS, crypto, ZER, κλπ.
> [/off topic]
> gV







> αυτο νομίζω το είχα δει απο κοντά και μάλιστα ήταν πολυ πρωτοποριακό για την εποχή του γιατι σαν μέγεθος ηταν λιλιπούτειο



Το πρώτο σύστημα Η/Υ στην Ελλάδα ήταν κατασκευής της ΓΙΓΑΤΡΟΝΙΚΣ και ναι αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου στην Καλλιθέα φτιάχτηκε (στην αρχή σχεδόν της Θησέως). 
Το εγχείρημα ήταν μιά ιδέα του κ Κωσταράκη, σήμερα καθηγητή στο Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων στην έδρα Φυσικής, τμήμα Τηλεπικοικωνιών νομίζω! 
Συμμετείχαν αρκετοί αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι της τότε εποχής (αρχές με μέσα του 80) και χρηματοδοτήθηκε επίσης από ανθρώπους του χώρου των ηλεκτρονικών τότε... 

Αν κατάλαβα καλά ποιός είναι ο Γ.Η. νομίζω ότι ήταν συνέταιρος στην GIGATRONICS τότε... (όχι της μεταγενέστερης Αμερικανικής που κατασκεύαζει όργανα μετρήσεων, ειδικά υπέροχες μικροκυματικές γεννήτριες εργαστηρίου). 
Το εγχείρημα τελικά "βούλιαξε" αφού πήραν ανάθεση μιά πολλή μεγάλη δουλειά του δημοσίου τότε, για πλήρη μηχανογράφηση συγκεριμένων υπηρεσιών, και αργήσαν να καταβληθούν οι απαιτούμενες πιστώσεις ώστε να πληρωθούν προμηθευτές, για παραγγελείες που είχαν γίνει με την ανάθεση, με αποτέλεσμα να μπλοκάρει οικονομικά το όλο εγχείρημα, και να εκτεθούν ανεπανόρθωτα οι δημιουργοί του, αφού βρέθηκαν με χρέη εκατομμυρίων, και κατασχέσεις!!! 
Μπορεί να κάνω κάποιο μικρό λάθος, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές κάπως έτσι τελείωσε "άδοξα" η πρώτη πραγματικά Ελληνική κατασκευή Η/Υ !!!


ΥΓ. Και μιά αναφορά σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια Ελλήνων στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80... εδώ

----------

GeorgeVita (27-06-12), 

patent61 (28-06-12)

----------


## KOKAR

> Βασικά η ΜΤΚ αντέγραψε το HD7 της HTC και η MLS το MTK.
> 
> *CPU:* MTK6573  650MHz+ARM11 507MHz
> ARM CPU wtf χάθηκε ένας quallcomm?



με λίγα λόγια...αλλαξοκολιες και έγινε βραχιόλι !!  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλάαα? Μάνα η HTC και πάλι.

Βέβαια όταν λέμε αντέγραψε εννοούμε εμφανισιακά και όχι την ίδια την αρχιτεκτονική, καθώς το HD7 φυσάει.
Αλλιώς θα είχε ίδιο κόστος με το HD7, οπότε κάναν κάτι που μοιάζει με HD7.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Για να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή!

Ο διαφημιστής αναφέρει "*Το πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο*" και μας έβαλε σε σκέψεις. Σίγουρα ψεύδεται! Δεν είναι "Ελληνικό" επειδή έχει Ελληνικό user interface (επίτηδες Αγγλική ορολογία). Εμείς στο hlektronika.gr/forum έχουμε μέλη που ... τα ξέρουν όλα. Και όταν λέμε όλα, εννοούμε ΟΛΑ!

*Πως θα εξετάσουμε αν έχει κυκλοφορήσει το πραγματικό "πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο";*
Σίγουρα δεν ήταν αυτό που πρωτο-δοκίμασε η TELESTET ή η PANAFON σε Ελληνικό έδαφος. Ούτε βέβαια αυτό που πρωτο-πουλήθηκε σε Ελληνα πελάτη, ούτε ...

Κατά τη γνώμη μου το *πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο* πρέπει να είναι:
1. *τηλέφωνο*
2. *κινητό* δηλαδή όχι σταθερό, άρα κάποιο ασύρματο φορητό ή επό οχήματος
3. *Ελληνικό* για μένα σημαίνει να έχει σχεδιαστεί, δοκιμαστεί, παραχθεί, πωληθεί στην Ελλάδα από Ελληνες σε Ελληνες
4. *πρώτο* δηλαδή χρονικά "αρχαιότερο"

Επειδή στο θέμα συμμετέχουν μέλη με γνώση της Νεο-Ελληνικής Ιστορίας στον τομέα των ηλεκτρονικών, μήπως έχουν κάτι υπόψη τους;
gV

Υ.Γ. σιγά μη το ξέρουν στα face-blog-woofers

----------

Papas00zas (28-06-12)

----------


## agis68

> Για να τα πάρουμε από την αρχή!
> 
> Ο διαφημιστής αναφέρει "*Το πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο*" και μας έβαλε σε σκέψεις. Σίγουρα ψεύδεται! Δεν είναι "Ελληνικό" επειδή έχει Ελληνικό user interface (επίτηδες Αγγλική ορολογία). Εμείς στο hlektronika.gr/forum έχουμε μέλη που ... τα ξέρουν όλα. Και όταν λέμε όλα, εννοούμε ΟΛΑ!
> 
> *Πως θα εξετάσουμε αν έχει κυκλοφορήσει το πραγματικό "πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο";*
> Σίγουρα δεν ήταν αυτό που πρωτο-δοκίμασε η TELESTET ή η PANAFON σε Ελληνικό έδαφος. Ούτε βέβαια αυτό που πρωτο-πουλήθηκε σε Ελληνα πελάτη, ούτε ...
> 
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου το *πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο* πρέπει να είναι:
> 1. *τηλέφωνο*
> ...



Θα περιμένεις πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να δεις να στήνονται τέτοιες βιομηχανίες στην Ελλάδα ....στη μετά ΔΝΤ εποχή....(καμια 30 χρονια μετά)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Θα περιμένεις πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να δεις να στήνονται τέτοιες βιομηχανίες στην Ελλάδα ....στη μετά ΔΝΤ εποχή....(καμια 30 χρονια μετά)



Ισως να μη στηθούν ποτέ αλλά αν υπάρξουν δε νομίζω να κατασκευάζουν κινητά τηλέφωνα (τρέχει παράλληλα το θέμα για την Ελληνική βιομηχανία που έχει σχόλια για την "καλή" της πορεία). Aναφέρθηκα στην *ιστορία του κινητού τηλεφώνου* όχι βέβαια στη μορφή που το ξέρουμε σήμερα όπου απαιτείται τεράστια κοινόχρηστη ιδιωτική υποδομή (GSM), αλλά ως συσκευές ζεύξης για φορητή ή "επί οχήματος" τηλεφωνική χρήση. 

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα των πρώτων κινητών (mobile) τηλεφώνων είναι αυτό του 007 στην Aston Martin DB5 του 007 (Goldfinger 1964):

 (δείτε/ακούστε όλο το video)

Υπήρξαν αρκετές Ελληνικές υλοποιήσεις σε ασύρματα τηλέφωνα μεγάλης εμβέλειας τα οποία είχαν λίγη ή περισσότερη Ελληνική συμμετοχή στη σχεδίαση και την κατασκευή τους. Ανάμεσα σε αυτά θα βρούμε το "πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο" με την τυπική και όχι την σημερινή κοινόχρηστη/διαφημιστική έννοια. Οταν αναφερόμαστε στην "πρώτη τηλεόραση" σίγουρα δεν εννοούμε την πρώτη λήψη τηλεοπτικού σήματος από συσκευή GSM!
gV

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Τέτοια κινητά αναλογικής τεχνολογίας point to point υπάρχουν και σήμερα και εκπέμπουν στους 200 MHz (εγχωρημένη επίσημα σε στρατό, πρακτικά αχρησιμοποίητη) και δεν θυμάμαι την άλλη εναλλακτική συχνότητα. Τα αντιπροσωπεύει μία εταιρεία στην Κρήτη η οποία διεθέτει γκάμα λύσεων για κεραίες βάσης, mobile κλπ και ισχύς εκπομπής περί τα 20w. Παρέχουν gateway σε δίκτυα PSTN/GSM οπότε ο mobile user μπορεί να καλέσει σταθερό ή κινητό από το όχημά του μέσω του συστήματος βάσης στο σπίτι του! Σίγουρα για επαρχία καλή λύση αλλά σίγουρα όχι με το γράμμα του νόμου...

----------


## SRF

> Ισως να μη στηθούν ποτέ αλλά αν υπάρξουν δε νομίζω να κατασκευάζουν κινητά τηλέφωνα (τρέχει παράλληλα το θέμα για την Ελληνική βιομηχανία που έχει σχόλια για την "καλή" της πορεία). Aναφέρθηκα στην *ιστορία του κινητού τηλεφώνου* όχι βέβαια στη μορφή που το ξέρουμε σήμερα όπου απαιτείται τεράστια κοινόχρηστη ιδιωτική υποδομή (GSM), αλλά ως συσκευές ζεύξης για φορητή ή "επί οχήματος" τηλεφωνική χρήση. 
> 
> Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα των πρώτων κινητών (mobile) τηλεφώνων είναι αυτό του 007 στην Aston Martin DB5 του 007 (Goldfinger 1964):
> 
>  (δείτε/ακούστε όλο το video)
> 
> Υπήρξαν αρκετές Ελληνικές υλοποιήσεις σε ασύρματα τηλέφωνα μεγάλης εμβέλειας τα οποία είχαν λίγη ή περισσότερη Ελληνική συμμετοχή στη σχεδίαση και την κατασκευή τους. Ανάμεσα σε αυτά θα βρούμε το "πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο" με την τυπική και όχι την σημερινή κοινόχρηστη/διαφημιστική έννοια. Οταν αναφερόμαστε στην "πρώτη τηλεόραση" σίγουρα δεν εννοούμε την πρώτη λήψη τηλεοπτικού σήματος από συσκευή GSM!
> gV



Το σίγουρο είναι ότι προσωπικά, με ή χωρίς τηλέφωνο, κλπ "καλούδια"... δεν θα πείραζε καθόλου να είχα αυτήν την ΑΣΤΟΝ ΜΑΡΤΙΝ!!!  :Biggrin:  ίσως τον μόνο εξοπλισμό επιπλέον που θα ήθελα να "κρατήσω" είναι τα πολυβολοφωτάκια της...  :Wink:  

Περάν της πλάκας... σαφέστατα έχουν φτιαχτεί Ελληνικά "κινητά τηλέφωνα" με την ορθή απόδοση της έννοιας όπως την θέτεις... 
Ως εκ τούτου αυτό που ίσως αναζητείται πλέον είναι το πρώτο Ελληνικό GSM/3g ? Μάλλον επί αυτού θα έπρεπε να αναφερόμαστε στο νήμα αυτό... όπως ορθώς έθεσες!!!

----------


## chip

Ο SRF δεν ξέρω πως... αλλά ξέρει σε γενικές γραμμές καλά την ιστορία της Gigatronics. Ο κύριος Κωσταράκης μου είχε πεί (απ΄όσα θυμάμαι) οτι είχαν πάρει μια μεγάλη παραγγελία και φυσικά δεν υπήρχαν τα κεφάλαια για να εκτελεστή η παραγγελία (λογικό) οπότε κατέφυγαν σε δανεισμό από τράπεζα (νομίζω την αγροτική) στη συνέχεια όμως το δημόσιο δεν πλήρωσε στην ώρα του (λογικό κι αυτό)... οπότε τα πράγματα μπλέχθηκαν.... Ο κύριος Κωσταράκης βέβαια ήξερε καλά τη σημαίνει έλληνικό δημόσιο και οτι αυτό θα ταν το τέλος της εταιρείας και γι αυτό διαφώνησε με τους συνέταιρούς του στο να αναλάβουν την παραγγελία αυτή και αποχώρησε... και έτσι γλίτωσε... ενώ οι συνέταιροι χρωστούσαν ακόμα και πριν 10 χρόνια (αρχές δεκαετίας 2000) πολλές δεκάδες εκατομύρια δραχμές... 
Είναι αυτό που λένε για οφειλές στο δημόσιο... και οτι λεφτά υπάρχουν... ας πάνε να τα πάρουν από ανθρώπους που δεν τα έχουν να τα δώσουν... και που στην τελική τους κατέστρεψε το δημόσιο... Γι αυτό μακρυά από δουλειές του δημοσίου...

----------

SRF (28-06-12)

----------


## bchris

Η συνεργασια του ιδιωτικου τομεα με το δημοσιο ειναι αλλο ενα μελανο κεφαλαιο... 

Αφου ολοι, μα ολοι ξερουν οτι το δημοσιο ειναι ο χειροτερος πελατης: 
* Εχει τρελες απαιτησεις. 
* Απιστευτα σκληρα timelines. 
* Πληθωρα δικηγορων και υπερογκες ρητρες. 
* Ενω απαιτει ολοκληρωση του εργου στην ωρα του, το ιδιο, δεν πληρωνει ποτε στην ωρα του, (αν πληρωσει).  

Τοτε γιατι ολοι σκιζονται για να παρουν δουλειες του δημοσιου? 
Η απαντηση ειναι πλεον γνωστη τις παση: *ΡΕΜΟΥΛΑ*.  

Ολοι ηθελαν δουλειες του δημοσιου, γιατι η υπερτιμολογηση ηταν καθεστως, ο ελεγχος ποιοτητας του εργου ανυπαρκτος και οι συνεπειες για τα ημιτελη τερατουργηματα ανυπαρκτες.   
Τα παραπανω δεν συμβαινουν μια στο τοσο, ειναι ο κανονας. Σε τετοιο βαθμο μαλιστα που αν (λεμε τωρα αν) βρισκοταν καποιος υπαλληλος που να επερνε την δουλεια του λιγο πιο σοβαρα, γινοταν αυτοματως "η αγαμητη" "ο παπαρας" και αλλα τετοια...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...  ίσως αναζητείται πλέον είναι το *πρώτο Ελληνικό GSM/3g* ?



Γι αυτό τσάμπα θα ψάξουμε. Δεν υπήρξε ούτε θα υπάρξει ποτέ. Αν βγει στο μέλλον θα είναι 4g!
Η προώθηση του κινητού που αναφερόμαστε γίνεται για να βρει ... εθνικιστές πελάτες. Ακόμη και σε αυτή την προσπάθεια προσφέρει το 
*smartphone MLS iQTalk* με *Android* και *Siri* δηλαδή "real Hellenic marketing approach". Θεωρώ ότι ψάχνει για *M*.*L*.k.*S* πελάτες.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου *το πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο ήταν για χρήση επί οχήματος και είχε τα πάντα Ελληνικά* από το κουτί (Rentron) και τις πλακέτες (Χουρδάκης) μέχρι τα καλώδια συνδέσεων (ΜΑΒΙΚΑΛ). *Για την σχεδίαση ούτε λόγος.* Βέβαια πελάτες ήταν όσοι είχαν οικονομική επιφάνεια ή πολιτική αίγλη. Δύο από αυτούς έγιναν πρωθυπουργοί, ο γνωστός μας "τυχερός" (του είχανε τρυπήσει κατά λάθος το ρεζερβουάρ όταν έβαζαν την κεραία) και ο σημερινός που κατείχε άλλες θέσεις τότε.





> ... Γι αυτό μακρυά από δουλειές του δημοσίου...



Από τη μία έχεις δίκιο, από την άλλη κάθε βιοτεχνία έγινε βιομηχανία μόνο με την "σίγουρη πελατεία". Το βασικό πρόβλημα ήταν το υψηλό κόστος (μίζες συν έξτρα μίζες για προ-είσπραξη) και ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός (πρέπει να βρεις μπάρμπα). Ακόμη και στα σύγχρονα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα που παράγονται (ή παράγονταν) εδώ, παίζουν ρόλο οι διασυνδέσεις. Σήμερα υπάρχουν "Ελληνικές δουλειές" στους ανελκυστήρες, τους βιομηχανικούς αυτοματισμούς, ειδικές εφαρμογές σε οθόνες (δρόμοι, σταυροί φαρμακείων, ρολόγια), κάποιοι τηλεχειρισμοί, ταμειακές, ίσως ζυγαριές, φωτιστικά κλπ. όπου βέβαια δεν τα σβήνουν οι πιστοποιήσεις.

gV

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Θεωρώ ότι ψάχνει για *M*.*L*.k.*S* πελάτες.



Δεν Με Les πλάκα με κάνεις ?

Ρε τσακάλια την ξετρυπώσατε την καρα-μαϊμού!

----------


## SRF

> Γι αυτό τσάμπα θα ψάξουμε. Δεν υπήρξε ούτε θα υπάρξει ποτέ. Αν βγει στο μέλλον θα είναι 4g!
> Η προώθηση του κινητού που αναφερόμαστε γίνεται για να βρει ... εθνικιστές πελάτες. Ακόμη και σε αυτή την προσπάθεια προσφέρει το 
> *smartphone MLS iQTalk* με *Android* και *Siri* δηλαδή "real Hellenic marketing approach". Θεωρώ ότι ψάχνει για *M*.*L*.k.*S* πελάτες.
> 
> Κατά τη γνώμη μου *το πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο ήταν για χρήση επί οχήματος και είχε τα πάντα Ελληνικά* από το κουτί (Rentron) και τις πλακέτες (Χουρδάκης) μέχρι τα καλώδια συνδέσεων (ΜΑΒΙΚΑΛ). *Για την σχεδίαση ούτε λόγος.* Βέβαια πελάτες ήταν όσοι είχαν οικονομική επιφάνεια ή πολιτική αίγλη. Δύο από αυτούς έγιναν πρωθυπουργοί, ο γνωστός μας "τυχερός" (του είχανε τρυπήσει κατά λάθος το ρεζερβουάρ όταν έβαζαν την κεραία) και ο σημερινός που κατείχε άλλες θέσεις τότε. 
> gV



Προσωπικά το πρωτό τηλέφωνο ασύρματο (έννοια κινητού στην ουσία) που ξερω ήταν εγκατεστημένο στο αυτοκίνητο του Βαρδινογιάννη... πριν από τα τέλη του 70! Η κατασκευή του αρχικά ήταν Ελληνική ΠΛΗΡΩΣ, ενώ αργότερα μετεξελίχθηκε (μη δόκιμος όρος, αλλά έστω) σε συνολικό περιφερειακό σύστημα τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνείας με αναμεταδότες στην Αίγινα, για κάλυψη όλης της Αττικής και του οδικού άξονα Αθηνών Κορίνθου μέχρι δηλαδή και τα διυλιστήρια Μοτορ Όιλ λ΄γιο πριν τον Ισθμό! Εκεί πλέον το όλο σύστημα βασίστηκε σε πλακέτες πομπών & δεκτών της YAESU με κατασκευασμένα Ελληνικά όλα τα περιφεριεακά τους, ελεγκτής αναγνώρισης κλήσεως, προωθήσεως, μεταγωγής Πομπού - ΄δεκτη κλπ, μέχρι και του ντιπλεξερ στην έξοδο ΥΣ (Λάγγας στον Γαργηττό)... 
Θυμάμαι επίσης την μεταγενέστερη ΚΟΜΠΤΕΛ που έφτιαξε εκ του μηδενός πομποδέκτες αυτοκινήτου & φορητούς, ενώ μιά ανάλογη προσπάθεια είχαν κάνει και στην μεταγενέστερη εισαγωγική των ΤΑΛΚΟ (που είχε ασχοληθεί ο Ευφραιμίδης επ' αυτών)! Δεν θυμάμαι το όνομα μιάς άλλης Ελληνικής εταιρείας που έβγαλε τα Ελληνικά φορητά που χρησιμοποίησε και το Π.Ν. κατά κόρον κάποια εποχή... κάτι άγαρμπα μαύρα κουτάκια... που συρτάρωνες από κάτω τις πλακέτες... 
Δουλεύαν ωραία πάντως! 
Ξέρω και αρκετούς άλλους που έφτιαχναν τηλεφωνασύρματα κατά παραγγελεία το 77-81, ένας εκ των οποίων ήταν στην Κυψέλη. 
Βρε τι ιστορική αναφορά γράφουμε σε αυτό το φόρουμ! Μερικοί νεώτεροι ΘΑ ΕΚΠΛΑΓΟΥΝ από το τι κατασκευάζαμε στην "Ελλάδα της φτώχειας" πριν την ευημερία του σήμερα!!!  
Να σημειώσω έδώ και μια εταιρεία που έφτιαχνε λίγο αργότερα υπέροχα περιφερειακά πομποδεκτών, υποτονίες, πεντατονίες, κλπ, κάπου εκεί κάτω, και την έλεγαν νομίζω κάτι σε "ΤΖΟΡΤΖ & ΒΗΤΑ" ή αλλοιώς ίσως...  :Wink: 






> Από τη μία έχεις δίκιο, από την άλλη κάθε βιοτεχνία έγινε βιομηχανία μόνο με την "σίγουρη πελατεία". Το βασικό πρόβλημα ήταν το υψηλό κόστος (μίζες συν έξτρα μίζες για προ-είσπραξη) και ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός (πρέπει να βρεις μπάρμπα). Ακόμη και στα σύγχρονα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα που παράγονται (ή παράγονταν) εδώ, παίζουν ρόλο οι διασυνδέσεις. Σήμερα υπάρχουν "Ελληνικές δουλειές" στους ανελκυστήρες, τους βιομηχανικούς αυτοματισμούς, ειδικές εφαρμογές σε οθόνες (δρόμοι, σταυροί φαρμακείων, ρολόγια), κάποιοι τηλεχειρισμοί, ταμειακές, ίσως ζυγαριές, φωτιστικά κλπ. όπου βέβαια δεν τα σβήνουν οι πιστοποιήσεις.
> 
> gV



Ναι ειδικά τα τελευταία που αναφέρεις είναι αληθή, και μάλιστα αρκετά από αυτά ΕΞΑΓΩΝΤΑΙ σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, όχι μόνο Βαλκανικό ή Ευρωπαϊκό!!! Αλλά όσο λιγότερο ασχολούνται & ξέρουν οι πολιτικοί μας για αυτά τόσο μεγαλυτερη η πιθανότητα να επιβιώσουν και μελλοντικά οι βιοτεχνίες αυτές! Αν τα μάθουν 9οι πολιτικοί) είμαι ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ότι θα σκεφτούν άμεσα έναν τρόπο να ΤΙΣ ΚΛΕΙΣΟΥΝ, γιατί ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΚΑΡΣΟΝΙΑ ΤΟΥΡΙΣΜΟΥ και ως εκ τούτου άχρηστες κατά αυτούς!!!

----------

bchris (28-06-12), 

lepouras (28-06-12)

----------


## SRF

> *Ο SRF δεν ξέρω πως...* αλλά ξέρει σε γενικές γραμμές καλά την ιστορία της Gigatronics. *Ο κύριος Κωσταράκης#* μου είχε πεί (απ΄όσα θυμάμαι) οτι είχαν πάρει μια μεγάλη παραγγελία και φυσικά δεν υπήρχαν τα κεφάλαια για να εκτελεστή η παραγγελία (λογικό) οπότε κατέφυγαν σε δανεισμό από τράπεζα (νομίζω την αγροτική) στη συνέχεια όμως το δημόσιο δεν πλήρωσε στην ώρα του (λογικό κι αυτό)... οπότε τα πράγματα μπλέχθηκαν.... Ο κύριος Κωσταράκης βέβαια ήξερε καλά τη σημαίνει έλληνικό δημόσιο και οτι αυτό θα ταν το τέλος της εταιρείας και γι αυτό διαφώνησε με τους συνέταιρούς του στο να αναλάβουν την παραγγελία αυτή και αποχώρησε... και έτσι γλίτωσε... ενώ οι συνέταιροι χρωστούσαν ακόμα και πριν 10 χρόνια (αρχές δεκαετίας 2000) πολλές δεκάδες εκατομύρια δραχμές... 
> Είναι αυτό που λένε για οφειλές στο δημόσιο... και οτι λεφτά υπάρχουν... ας πάνε να τα πάρουν από ανθρώπους που δεν τα έχουν να τα δώσουν... και που στην τελική τους κατέστρεψε το δημόσιο... Γι αυτό μακρυά από δουλειές του δημοσίου...



 :Biggrin:   :Rolleyes:  

Δεν ήθελα να αναφερθώ στα δάνεια που πήρανε γιατί ίσως πολλοί θα σκεφτόντουσαν ότι πήγαν να "φάνε" δανειοδοτήσεις! Ναι, δυστυχώς νομίζω ότι κατασχεθήκαν και κανά δυό σπίτια κάποιων!!! ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ!!! Έτσι τελικά ΟΛΟΙ οι τότε εμπλεκόμενοι αποφάσισαν να το ρίξουν αργότερα στο ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ, και όταν ακούγαν για "να παράγουμε στην Ελλάδα" αλλάζαν πεζοδρόμιο άμεσα με τρόμο!!! 

# Πιθανολογώ ότι τον έιχες καθηγητή σου?

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]

[/off topic]





> Θυμάμαι επίσης την μεταγενέστερη ΚΟΜΠΤΕΛ που έφτιαξε εκ του μηδενός πομποδέκτες αυτοκινήτου ...



*Το προϊόν της Comtel* θεωρώ "*πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο*" γιατί είχαν σχεδιαστεί/κατασκευαστεί εδώ και τα κυκλώματα RF (PLL Plessey, IF National). Σαν μικροτηλέφωνο χρησιμοποιούσε γόνδολα G.E. με κύκλωμα SLIC (TP5700 National) και παραγωγή AC τάσης κουδουνισμού!. Δηλαδή *λειτουργούσε σαν κανονικό τηλέφωνο!* Μόλις έγιναν φθηνά τα ασύρματα τηλέφωνα στους 900MHz, συνδεόταν η βάση του ασύρματου αντί της γόνδολας και ο πελάτης μπορούσε να απομακρυνθεί 100-200 μέτρα από το αυτοκίνητό του χρησιμοποιώντας τη μικρή ασύρματη συσκευή, άρα *όπως ακριβώς τα μεταγενέστερα κινητά τηλέφωνα!*

*edit:* ξέθαψα από τα "πτώματα" το 20-άχρονο βοήθημα δοκιμών firmware και το ανεβάζω "για την ιστορία"!



Αργότερα τo 1993 η NOKIA έβγαλε το 5060 και η Motorola το 1000:


gV

----------

lepouras (28-06-12), 

SRF (28-06-12)

----------


## SRF

> [off topic]
> 
> [/off topic]
> 
> 
> *Το προϊόν της Comtel* θεωρώ "*πρώτο Ελληνικό κινητό τηλέφωνο*" γιατί είχαν σχεδιαστεί/κατασκευαστεί εδώ και τα κυκλώματα RF (PLL Plessey, IF National). Σαν μικροτηλέφωνο χρησιμοποιούσε γόνδολα G.E. με κύκλωμα SLIC (TP5700 National) και παραγωγή AC τάσης κουδουνισμού!. Δηλαδή *λειτουργούσε σαν κανονικό τηλέφωνο!* Μόλις έγιναν φθηνά τα ασύρματα τηλέφωνα στους 900MHz, συνδεόταν η βάση του ασύρματου αντί της γόνδολας και ο πελάτης μπορούσε να απομακρυνθεί 100-200 μέτρα από το αυτοκίνητό του χρησιμοποιώντας τη μικρή ασύρματη συσκευή, άρα *όπως ακριβώς τα μεταγενέστερα κινητά τηλέφωνα!*
> 
> *edit:* ξέθαψα από τα "πτώματα" το 20-άχρονο βοήθημα δοκιμών firmware και το ανεβάζω "για την ιστορία"!
> 
> ...



Το πρώτο δείγμα του Motorola πέρασε από τα χέρια μου *το 1992*!!! Ω,ρε παντόφλα και βάρος!!! Κορυφαίο... τούβλο!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

:W00t: μπράβο στον SRF και στο GeorgeVita για τις πληροφορίες τους, πιστεύω οτι αν μαζευτούν όλα τα ποστ κάνουν ένα ωραίο άρθρο σαν αυτό για τις αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες, που το έγραψε κάποιος άλλος σε forum αυτοκινήτων
πραγματικά έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό για το επίπεδο των ηλεκτρονικών στην Ελλάδα την εποχή που δεν υπήρχε το internet, μικρές βιοτεχνίες ανταγωνίζονταν στα ίσα πολυεθνικές.

Δηλαδή ο Βαρδινογιάννης είχε δικό του δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας ?  :Blink: 
Αυτό το τηλέφωνο του ακατανόμαστου πως δούλευε? η εταιρεία που τα πούλαγε έφτιαχνε και δίκτυο με αναμεταδότες στην αθήνα?
ήταν κοινό για όλους τους πελάτες?

ΥΓ καλα ρε παιδιά πόσο χρονών είστε  :Biggrin:  και τα ξέρετε αυτά?
οι παππούδες του φόρουμ μας λένε ιστορίες  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Συνολική ηλικία 205 χρονών  :Very Happy: 

Όπως και να έχει 3G και LTE και Wimax κλπ ούτε καλά καλά GSM δεν παίζει να δείτε.
Γιατί πλέον στην εποχή μας για να πάρεις δικαιώματα να κατασκευάσεις μηχάνημα που να παίζει 3G θέλεις κάτι εκατομμύρια.
CODEC για ήχο (να παίζει κλαρίνα το κινητό σου) θέλεις άλλα τόσα.
Για βίντεο επίσης, το τι λογισμικό θα χρησιμοποιήσεις κλπ κλπ.
Εδώ εναν codec χρησιμοποιούσε η HTC τον οποίο τον κάρφωσε η quallcomm μέσα σε CPU χωρίς να πάρει άδεια απο την apple και ΝΟΚΙΑ και σκοτώθηκαν στο ξύλο για ένα κομμάτι κώδικα.
Μηνύσεις γιατί η οθόνη σου μοιάζει με το δικό μου κλπ.
Αρα απο τη στιγμή που παίζουν εκατομμύρια για δικαιώματα (αέρα) κλπ το ξεχνάμε απλά. Ούτε καν έπρεπε να το σκεφτούμε.

----------


## chip

@bchris Τα λαμόγια σκίζονται για να πάρουν δουλειά από το δημόσιο και βγαίνουν κερδισμένα πράγματι όταν "ρίχνουν" το δημόσιο.... όταν όμως ένας σοβαρός επαγγελματίας πάει να κάνει δουλειά τίμια με το δημόσιο τότε βρίσκεται ασχημα μπλεγμένος... Γι' αυτό η συμβουλή μου ήταν μακρυά από δουλιές με το δημόσιο γιατί είχα στο μυαλό μου τους σοβαρούς επαγγελαματίες (που είναι πολλοί και δεν πιστεύω οτι είμαστε κράτος διεφθαρμένων) και όχι τα λαμόγια (που και αυτά δεν είναι λίγα)...

 @SRF ναι τον είχα καθηγητή... και μου χε πει για την gigatronics όπως και τον σχεδιασμό των υπολογιστών (την περίοδο που ήταν ο Κωσταράκης στη Gigatronics και χρησιμοποιούσαν 6502 cpu) ενώ μου χε δείξει και πλακέτες από τα πρωτότυπα....

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... στην εποχή μας για να πάρεις δικαιώματα να κατασκευάσεις μηχάνημα που να παίζει 3G θέλεις κάτι εκατομμύρια.
> CODEC για ήχο (να παίζει κλαρίνα το κινητό σου) θέλεις άλλα τόσα. Για βίντεο επίσης, το τι λογισμικό θα χρησιμοποιήσεις κλπ κλπ...



Φαντάζεσαι όμως να έχουν πληρωθεί αυτά τα δικαιώματα έτσι ώστε να γίνει "Ελληνικό" αυτό το καινοτόμο τηλέφωνο; Και εφόσον είναι καινοτόμο να έχει πάρει και τη σχετική επιδότηση και σε λίγο να βραβευθεί;
gV

Υ.Γ. είμαι σειρά 205!

----------


## leosedf

Χλωμό Γιώργο, σκέψου να πας στους υπευθύνους και να πεις ότι θέλεις 25 εκατομμύρια για να αγοράσεις τα δικαιώματα (αέρα) για να βάλεις 3G και mp3 κλπ στη συσκευή και άλλα πόσα για ανάπτυξη και κατασκευή κλπ.
Που αν ήταν 25 θα ήταν τζάμπα πράμα.

----------

GeorgeVita (28-06-12)

----------


## SRF

> *Υ.Γ. είμαι σειρά 205*!



ΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΟ ΝΕΟΣ??? :Confused1:  Αυτό ΔΕΝ το περίμενα!!! Να έχεις διακοσιαρίσει και βάλε? Τελική ταχύτητα από τι είναι?  :Biggrin:

----------


## SRF

> μπράβο στον SRF και στο GeorgeVita για τις πληροφορίες τους, πιστεύω οτι αν μαζευτούν όλα τα ποστ κάνουν ένα ωραίο άρθρο σαν αυτό για τις αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες, που το έγραψε κάποιος άλλος σε forum αυτοκινήτων
> πραγματικά έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό για το επίπεδο των ηλεκτρονικών στην Ελλάδα την εποχή που δεν υπήρχε το internet, μικρές βιοτεχνίες ανταγωνίζονταν στα ίσα πολυεθνικές.
> 
> Δηλαδή ο Βαρδινογιάννης είχε δικό του δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας ? 
> Αυτό το τηλέφωνο του ακατανόμαστου πως δούλευε? η εταιρεία που τα πούλαγε έφτιαχνε και δίκτυο με αναμεταδότες στην αθήνα?
> ήταν κοινό για όλους τους πελάτες?
> 
> ΥΓ καλα ρε παιδιά πόσο χρονών είστε  και τα ξέρετε αυτά?
> οι παππούδες του φόρουμ μας λένε ιστορίες



Το δίκτυο ήταν "κινητή τηλεφωνία" μέσω ραδιοδικτύου! Υπήρχε και σκράμπλερ για μη αναγνώριση φωνής, από "αυθαίρετους" ακροατές! Βέβαια αυτά ήταν πολλά χρόνια ΠΡΙΝ την κινητή που λέμε όλοι πλέον... και δεν ήταν κάτι άμεσα προσιτό σε όλους! Άλλωστε ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος, είναι για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν ο "πατέρας" του CB στην Ελλάδα!!! Είναι από τους πρώτους που είχε και δούλευε CB στην Ελλάδα, και πίεσε ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ για την νομιμοποίησή του... και την δημιουργία του πρώτου συλλόγου, και τελικά του CB1 !!! Συναντήσεις στου Γκύζη, εποχή λίγο μετά την Δικτατορία με πολλούς CBερ της εποχής, για την δημιουργία συλλόγου! Πρωτοστάτης ο συγκεκριμένος!!! Υπάρχουν ιστορίες που πολλοί δεν γνωρίζουν τελικά!!! Όπως κάποιων άλλων, υιών μεγαλοεφοπλιστικής οικογενείας που είχαν μεράκι το ραδιόφωνο, και είχαν σταθμό μεσαίων από την οικία τους... και μανιακά υποστήριζαν την απελευθέρωση των ερτζιανών... Πήραν και άδεια, βέβαια με την ελεύθερη ραδιοφωνία (ή ραδιοφΟνια καλύτερα)... Άσχετα βέβαια του πως καταλήξαν αυτά στο μπάχαλο του σήμερα!!! 

Όσο για ηλικία... μας έθαψες!!! Ε... όχι και "παππούδες" !!! Απλά το 73, επί Χούντας, είχα ήδη CB!!! Οπότε αν και παιδί... πέρασα από μέσα από τις τότε εξελίξεις του κλαδου!!! Και λόγο ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ τρέλλας με το αντικείμενο... ήξερα/γνώρισα πολύ κόσμο του τότε ηλεκτρονικού στερεώματος!!! Έτυχε και να περάσω από διάφορους "περίεργους" επαγγελματικούς κλάδους... από το 78-79 μέχρι σήμερα, πού γνωρισα πράγματα & άτομα, που αναφέραμε!

----------


## GeorgeVita

[off topic]




> ...  Άλλωστε ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος, είναι για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν ο "πατέρας" του CB στην Ελλάδα!
>  Απλά το 73, επί Χούντας, είχα ήδη CB!!! Οπότε αν και παιδί... πέρασα από μέσα από τις τότε εξελίξεις του κλαδου!



Μίλαγα και εγώ τότε στα CB ως -β (παράτυπα λόγω ηλικίας). Ημουν παρών στο στήσιμο της κεραίας του CB1 (Πρ. Ηλίας). Σύντομα μου ήρθαν ιδέες για υλοποίηση frequency hoping μεταξύ 2 καναλιών στα CB. Λειτούργησε αλλά έκαψα το PLL ενός Cobra 148GTL!

Ενα δείγμα από εξώφυλλο σχετικού περιοδικού της εποχής:
 (click για μεγαλύτερο)
[/off topic]

Για να υλοποιηθεί το σύστημα του *αναλογικού κινητού τηλεφώνου* (στο σχόλιο #38 είναι το πρωτότυπο εκτός από τον πομποδέκτη V/U) τα σημαντικά στοιχεία είναι η μετάδοση της φωνής και των σηματοδοτήσεων. Το συγκεκριμένο είχε επιπλέον κύκλωμα προσαρμογής απλού τηλεφώνου για να έχεις ένα "επαγγελματικό" αποτέλεσμα. Ο ιδιοκτήτης του τηλεφώνου χρησιμοποιεί απλό τηλέφωνο για την κλήση. Η σήμανση ήταν τοπικά DTMF (λόγω απλού τηλεφώνου), μετατροπή σε πακέτα FFSK με βοηθητικό υπότονο (CTCSS) ως "κλείδωμα". Εννοείται ότι ήταν και δίγραμμο (2x ΟΤΕ) με χρήση 2 βάσεων λ.χ. Υμηττός και Πρ. Ηλίας στον Πειραιά. Αλλά, περασμένα τεχνο-μεγαλεία κλπ.
gV

----------


## picdev

τελικά αυτός που λές ήταν ο βαρδυνογιάνης έτσι?  ο μιτσοτάκης που είχε μεταγενέστερα?το δίκτυο ήταν για τους πελάτες της εταιρείας? δηλαδή 10 άτομα πχ σε όλη την αθήνα?

στη δικτατορία επιτρεπόταν το CB? δεν σας κυνήγαγαν ?

το frequency hoping πως δούλευε? άλλαζε συνέχεια ενώ μίλαγες? παιδί θαύμα ήσουν?  :Huh:

----------


## GeorgeVita

(εντελώς off topic)
Παλαιότερα οι "PIC-devs" ήταν λίγοι! Εφόσον είχες πρόσβαση στο υλικό, το databooks και τον πελάτη, τα υπόλοιπα έρχονταν μόνα τους. Σήμερα τα ηλεκτρονικά και ο προγραμματισμός (σε Η/Υ ή μC) θεωρούνται "λαϊκό σπορ". Ηρθε και το arduino και όλοι έγιναν "system integrators".

Επειδή ρωτάς περισσότερα και μπορεί να γίνουμε "σχεδόν βαρετοί", απαντώ στα γρήγορα:
Ο Γ.Β. είχε σχέση με την μπάντα πολιτών (C.B.) και είχε αναλογικό ασύρματο τηλέφωνο στο αυτοκίνητο από πολύ παλιά, όπως αυτά που βλέπεις σε κάτι Αμερικάνικες ταινίες.  Στα βουνά υπήρχαν αναμεταδότες για καλή κάλυψη. Παρόμοια τηλέφωνα είχαν και άλλοι (λ.χ. ο Α.Π. πατέρας του ΓΑΠ, εφοπλιστές κλπ.). Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά για εκείνες τις τεχνολογίες λόγω ηλικίας.

Ο Κ.Μ. παρέλαβε τηλέφωνο (δεν γνωρίζω αν ήταν το πρώτο του) με τη σχεδίαση που ανέφερα στα προηγούμενα σχόλια. Το ίδιο είχε πάρει και ο Α.Σ. (σημερινός). Από όσα γνωρίζω, forum-ικό ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι τρυπήθηκε το ρεζερβουάρ του Κ.Μ. ο τεχνικός δεν γνώριζε ότι στα θωρακισμένα η θέση του είναι σε διαφορετικό σημείο και ... κάτι μύρισε όταν έβαζε την κεραία.

Δεν γνωρίζω τι γινόταν πριν το '75-76 στα CB. Γνωρίζω όμως ότι μας βλέπανε πάντα κάπως περίεργα.

H ιδέα για το Frequency Hoping ήρθε ακούγοντας την "σκούπα" στα C.B., ένα παράσιτο που μερικοί το εξηγούν ως ιονοσφαιρικό και κάποιοι άλλοι σε πειράματα HAARP. Η προσπάθεια έγινε να κάνουμε συγχρονισμένη αλλαγή κατά την εκπομπή και λήψη σε πρώτη φάση μεταξύ 2 καναλιών. Μετά δοκίμασα με counter (ίσως CD40xx) αλλά κάτι δεν πήγε καλά με την τροφοδοσία μπερδεύοντας τα +5V (αν ήταν τόσα) με το +13.8V. Το δυσκολότερο σημείο ήταν η μετατόπιση φάσης. Εννοείται ότι στο τεχνικό λύκειο που πήγα (από επιλογή μου) δεν μπορούσαν οι καθηγητές να με βοηθήσουν.

Τέλος (γιατί θα μας δείρουν) παιδί ήμουν, είμαι και ελπίζω να παραμείνω! (ποιητική τοποθέτηση)
gV
>>> τέλος με τα βιογραφικά <<<

----------

lepouras (29-06-12), 

SRF (28-06-12)

----------


## picdev

οκ ευχαριστώ ! ελπίζω μια μέρα να κανονιστεί καμιά συνάντηση να ακούσουμε ιστορίες απο τα παλιά  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> μπράβο στον SRF και στο GeorgeVita για τις πληροφορίες τους, πιστεύω οτι αν μαζευτούν όλα τα ποστ κάνουν ένα ωραίο άρθρο σαν αυτό για τις αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίες, που το έγραψε κάποιος άλλος σε forum αυτοκινήτων
> πραγματικά έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό για το επίπεδο των ηλεκτρονικών στην Ελλάδα την εποχή που δεν υπήρχε το internet, μικρές βιοτεχνίες ανταγωνίζονταν στα ίσα πολυεθνικές.
> 
> Δηλαδή ο Βαρδινογιάννης είχε δικό του δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνίας ? 
> Αυτό το τηλέφωνο του ακατανόμαστου πως δούλευε? η εταιρεία που τα πούλαγε έφτιαχνε και δίκτυο με αναμεταδότες στην αθήνα?
> ήταν κοινό για όλους τους πελάτες?
> 
> ΥΓ καλα ρε παιδιά πόσο χρονών είστε  και τα ξέρετε αυτά?
> οι παππούδες του φόρουμ μας λένε ιστορίες




  Ακη  τέλη  δεκαετίας  του  '80  αρχές  δεκαετίας  του  '90  υπήρχαν  πολοί  ηλεκτρονικοί  που  ασχολούταν  με  τα  ασύρματα  τηλέφωνα  μεγάλης  εμβέλειας  κατα  παραγγελία  διαφόρων  επιχειρηματιών  σε  αυτοκίνητα  ή  σε  σκάφη    σε  τιμές  απο  1000000   δραχμές  και  πανω  καλές  δουλειές  αλλά  ήλθε  η  κινητή  τηλεφωνία  και  άδοξο  τέλος.

----------


## leosedf

Ε λογικό το άδοξο τέλος.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Καλές  εποχές  όμως  Κώστα   κάποια  πράγματα  που  θεωρούμε  σήμερα  δεδομένα  είχαν  μεγάλη  αξία  όπως  τα  τηλέφωνα  που  λέμε  τα  πειρ(αμα)τικά  ραδιόφωνα  κ.λ.π.  σε  μια  επαρχιακή  πόλη  είχα  στήσει  ένα  τέτοιο  τηλέφωνο  ασυρματο  στο  γραφείο  ενος  δικηγόρου  με  εξωτερικές  κεραίες   το  είχε  πάντα  μαζί  του  και  όταν  τον  έπαιρναν  οι  πελάτες  αργά  στο  σπίτι  έλεγε  είμαι  στο  γραφείο  και  δουλεύω  για  σας.!

----------


## SRF

Άδοξο τέλος? !!! 
Μα δεν νομίζω οτι μπορούμε ελαφρά τη καρδία να πούμε άδοξο τέλος για μιά εποχή που ανέδειξε την ιδιαίτερη δημιουργικότητα τόσων και τόσων ατόμων που είτε στα τόε κινητά τηλέφωνα, είτε στην τότε ραδιοερασιτεχνική με την "επέκταση" του όρου στην ραδιοφωνοερασιτεχνική υπόστασή του, μεγαλούργησαν με πενιχρά μέσα, περιορισμούς (νομικούς και υλκούς), και που κατ' εμέ ανέδειξαν επίσης τον πλούτο γνώσεων που είχαν! Θεωρώ ότι η εποχή 72 -92 ήταν η πιό δημιουργική στα ηλεκτρονικά στην χώρα μας! Τα άτομα που ασχοληθήκαν με ηλεκτρονικά τότε, και "έπαιξαν" ειδικά με ΥΣ, και συστήματα σε αυτές, είχαν αποκτήσει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ... που πολλοί σήμερα αναζητούν στην προσπάθεια να κατανοήσουν πως λειτουργεί κάτι! Ξέρω ανθρώπους του τότε... που "έπαιζαν" στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού όλα τα ηλεκτονικά τόσο θεωρητικά όσο και πρακτικά! Είναι αυτοί που μέχρι και σήμερα ακόμα φτιάχνουν εν ριπή οφθαλμού, ότι τους ζητηθεί, χωρίς πρόβλημα... ή αναζητήσεις του νόμου του Ωμ! Ανθρώπους που δεν φοβήθηκαν να ασχοληθούν μέχρι και με ιατρικά μηχαήματα, να τα φτιάχουν χωρίς καν τα σχέδιο, άμεσα, να διορθώνουν σχεδιαστές του εξωτερικού, και να διδάσκουν νεότερους με απλές μεθόδους, μεσα από την εφαρμογή των γνώσεών τους, η να σχεδιάζουν και για εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό ακόμα!
Άδοξα λοιπόν, όταν εξ' όλων αυτών, δημιουργήθηκαν τόσοι γνώστες ηλεκτρονικών στην χώρα μας, που ακομα και σήμερα προσφέρουν? Μπορεί να τους ξέρετε ή μη ονομαστικά, αλλά είναι τριγύρω μας, ακόμα, και παράγουν σκέψη!!! 
Υπάρχουν και εδώ... και αν παρατηρήσετε καλύτερα θα δείτε ότι εκείνη την εποχή όλοι ασχολήθηκαν με τέτοια αντικείμενα, και απέκτησαν μεγάλο πλούτο γνώσεων...

----------


## savnik

> Εννοείται ότι στο *τεχνικό λύκειο* που πήγα (από επιλογή μου) δεν μπορούσαν οι καθηγητές να με βοηθήσουν.



Τόσο μικρός είσαι;

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Το δίκτυο ήταν "κινητή τηλεφωνία" μέσω ραδιοδικτύου! Υπήρχε και σκράμπλερ για μη αναγνώριση φωνής, από "αυθαίρετους" ακροατές! Βέβαια αυτά ήταν πολλά χρόνια ΠΡΙΝ την κινητή που λέμε όλοι πλέον... και δεν ήταν κάτι άμεσα προσιτό σε όλους! Άλλωστε ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος, είναι για όσους δεν το γνωρίζουν ο "πατέρας" του CB στην Ελλάδα!!! Είναι από τους πρώτους που είχε και δούλευε CB στην Ελλάδα, και πίεσε ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ για την νομιμοποίησή του... και την δημιουργία του πρώτου συλλόγου, και τελικά του CB1 !!! 
> 
> Όσο για ηλικία... μας έθαψες!!! Ε... όχι και "παππούδες" !!! Απλά το 73, επί Χούντας, είχα ήδη CB!!! Οπότε αν και παιδί... πέρασα από μέσα από τις τότε εξελίξεις του κλαδου!!! Και λόγο ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ τρέλλας με το αντικείμενο... ήξερα/γνώρισα πολύ κόσμο του τότε ηλεκτρονικού στερεώματος!!! Έτυχε και να περάσω από διάφορους "περίεργους" επαγγελματικούς κλάδους... από το 78-79 μέχρι σήμερα, πού γνωρισα πράγματα & άτομα, που αναφέραμε!



Ενδιφέρουσες πληροφορίες και σίγουρα ο Θοδωράκης έπαιζε μέσα από σκράμπλερ τότε!

Ε ρε πως αλλάζουν οι εποχές. Κάποτε με κινητό παντόφλα (ακόμα και Μοτορόλα) έβγαζες γκόμενα. Τώρα ούτε με i-phone (εκτός αν της το χαρίσεις!).

----------


## chip

θα κάνω ένα σχόλιο....
 οι δικοί μας σχεδιαστές έφτιαχναν συστήματα επικοινωνίας που ήταν παράνομα για να καλύψουν τις αδυναμίες του ΟΤΕ (ανυπαρξία και ταυτόχρονη απαγόρευση ασύρματου τηλεφωνου, αδυναμία παραχής τηλεφωνικού δικτύου σε πολλά σημεία της Ελλάδος) ενώ σε άλλες χώρες που έβλεπαν μπροστά ανέπτυξαν νόμιμα αναλογικά συστήματα επικοινωνίας και όταν ήρθε το GSM ήταν έτοιμες βιομηχανίες να περάσουν στο νέο παγκόσμιο πρότυπο.... βλέπε ΝΟΚΙΑ στη φιλανδία... Αυτό για να καταλάβουμε πως σκοτώνει την δημιουργικότητα και την επιχειρηματικότητα το στενόμυαλο ελληνικό σοβιέτ!

----------


## SRF

> θα κάνω ένα σχόλιο....
>  οι δικοί μας σχεδιαστές έφτιαχναν συστήματα επικοινωνίας που ήταν παράνομα για να καλύψουν τις αδυναμίες του ΟΤΕ (ανυπαρξία και ταυτόχρονη απαγόρευση ασύρματου τηλεφωνου, αδυναμία παραχής τηλεφωνικού δικτύου σε πολλά σημεία της Ελλάδος) ενώ σε άλλες χώρες που έβλεπαν μπροστά ανέπτυξαν νόμιμα αναλογικά συστήματα επικοινωνίας και όταν ήρθε το GSM ήταν έτοιμες βιομηχανίες να περάσουν στο νέο παγκόσμιο πρότυπο.... βλέπε ΝΟΚΙΑ στη φιλανδία... Αυτό για να καταλάβουμε πως σκοτώνει την δημιουργικότητα και την επιχειρηματικότητα το στενόμυαλο ελληνικό σοβιέτ!



Σαφέστατα σε αυτά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!! 
Ένα ακόμα πράδειγμα? 
Από όλες τις Ευρωπαίκές χώρες τότε η Ιταλία, και η Ελλάδα, είχαν τους πιό πολλούς ραδιοφωνοερασιτέχνες... αν λάβουμε υπ' όψην το καθαρά προσωπικό στυλ αυτών και όχι τα οργανωμένα ανάλογα τις Αγγλίας και της Ολλανδίας! Η Ιταλία αρχές προς μέσα της δεκαετίας του 70 προχωρησε (έστω αναγκάστηκε με απόφαση του Ανωτ. Συνταγματικού Δικαστηρίου) στην πλήρη απολύτως ΑΠΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΣΗ των ερτζιανών της! ϊσως γιατί εκεί ΔΕΝ είχαν αεροδρόμια και αεροπλάνα να πεφτουν από και καλά "επικίνδυνους ραδιοπειρατές" που τα παρεμβάλλαν, και δεν θα πετούσαν ποτέ αεροπλάνα πάνω από την Ιταλική επικράτεια φαίνεται!!!  :Tongue2:   Για την κάλυψη των αναγκών της αγοράς τους δημιουργήθηκαν μίκρες (και μεγάλες) βιοτεχνίες που αναπτύξαν & κατασκευάσαν πομπούς ραδιοφωνικής εκπομπής! Λίγο μετά άρχισε & η "άνοιξη του ραδιοφώνου" στην Ευρώπη, με το βήμα της Γαλλίας να νομιμοποιήσει επίσης του ιδιωτικούς Ρ/Σ εκεί, με την πίεση που άσκησε η Δαλιδά και άλλοι διάσημοι μέσω της δημιουργίας του NRJ (energy FM)! Οι Ιταλοί είχαν ήδη την δυνατότητα να παρέχουν ΕΤΟΙΜΑ επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα, σε χαμηλές τιμές, και αρκετά αξιόπιστα, έναντι ιδιοκατασκευών, ή πολύ ακριβότερων Γερμανικών (R&S, TELEFUNKEN, κλπ), ή Γαλλικών (Thomson - CSF), ή Αμερικανικών με τις ιδιαιτερότητές του τότε (Μ/Τ 60Hz) αφού για αυτούς η Ευρωπαϊκή αγορά ήταν υπερβολικά μικρή και αδιάφορη μέχρι πριν το 80! 
Σύντομα ακολούθησαν και άλλες χώρες... αλλά το πραγματικό "μπουμ" έγινε με την νομιμοποίηση στην Ελλάδα το 86-87! Τότε άνοιξε μιά αγορά πρωτοφανής για τα δεδομένα, αφού οι πομποί ραδιοφωνίας έρχονταν με καραβιές, μαζικά!!! 
Επειδή μέχρι εκείνη την στιγμή το κυνήγι ήταν αδυσώπητο... δεν υπηρχαν κατασκευαστές Έλληνες, με σοβαρά μηχανήματα που θα μπορούσαν να καλύψουν έστω μέρος της ζήτησης! Οι Ιταλοί (που παραπέαν μετά το άνοιγμα του 82-83 στην Γαλλία) είχαν διαθέσιμο στοκ προς ΞΕΠΟΥΛΗΜΑ πριν κλείσουν!!! Και η Ελληνική αγορά... τους ξελάσπωσε!!! δίνωντας τους μάλιστα εκατομμύρια σε πολύ σύντομο διάστημα!!! 
Το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι οι Ιταλοί δημιούργησαν ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΑ πομπών (όχι βιοτεχνία πιά) και εξελιχθηκαν στον τομέα (και μέσω της "δοκιμής στου Έλληνα κασσίδη το κεφάλι" πολλές φορές) και από τα μέσα του 90 καταφέραν να χτυπάνε πλεόν και την Αμερικανική αγορά στο "γήπεδό" της, στα ίσια!!! 
Πλέον είναι και εκεί σχεδόν πρωταγωνιστές (άντε έστω 3-4οι) και εξάγουν σε όλο τον πλανήτη, ενώ είναι μέσα στου "συναποφασιστές" των επερχόμενων εξελίξεων στον κάδο αυτό και της τηλεοράσεως επίσης!!! 
Η αγορά αυτή ήταν (και ακόμα είναι διεθνώς) ΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑΔΩΝ ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΩΝ ΕΥΡΩ... αλλά βέβαια ούτε και σήμερα (αν και λίγο αργά πλέον) το Ελληνικό κράτος βοηθάει στην ανάπτυξη παραγωγής σε τέτοιες βιοτεχνίες έστω!!! Αν δεν είναι μιά βιοτεχνία εμπλεκόμενη με Δημόσιο τομέα... για κάποιον ασαφή λόγο ποτέ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΙ ΜΑΣ!!! Είναι να απορεί κανείς, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ???  :Confused1:  :Lol:

----------


## chip

πολύ εύστοχο και αυτό το παράδειγμα SRF!

----------


## angel_grig

> Το πρώτο σύστημα Η/Υ στην Ελλάδα ήταν κατασκευής της ΓΙΓΑΤΡΟΝΙΚΣ και ναι αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου στην Καλλιθέα φτιάχτηκε (στην αρχή σχεδόν της Θησέως). 
> Το εγχείρημα ήταν μιά ιδέα του κ Κωσταράκη, σήμερα καθηγητή στο Πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων στην έδρα Φυσικής, τμήμα Τηλεπικοικωνιών νομίζω! 
> Συμμετείχαν αρκετοί αξιόλογοι άνθρωποι της τότε εποχής (αρχές με μέσα του 80) και χρηματοδοτήθηκε επίσης από ανθρώπους του χώρου των ηλεκτρονικών τότε... 
> 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά ποιός είναι ο Γ.Η. νομίζω ότι ήταν συνέταιρος στην GIGATRONICS τότε... (όχι της μεταγενέστερης Αμερικανικής που κατασκεύαζει όργανα μετρήσεων, ειδικά υπέροχες μικροκυματικές γεννήτριες εργαστηρίου). 
> Το εγχείρημα τελικά "βούλιαξε" αφού πήραν ανάθεση μιά πολλή μεγάλη δουλειά του δημοσίου τότε, για πλήρη μηχανογράφηση συγκεριμένων υπηρεσιών, και αργήσαν να καταβληθούν οι απαιτούμενες πιστώσεις ώστε να πληρωθούν προμηθευτές, για παραγγελείες που είχαν γίνει με την ανάθεση, με αποτέλεσμα να μπλοκάρει οικονομικά το όλο εγχείρημα, και να εκτεθούν ανεπανόρθωτα οι δημιουργοί του, αφού βρέθηκαν με χρέη εκατομμυρίων, και κατασχέσεις!!! 
> Μπορεί να κάνω κάποιο μικρό λάθος, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές κάπως έτσι τελείωσε "άδοξα" η πρώτη πραγματικά Ελληνική κατασκευή Η/Υ !!!
> 
> 
> ΥΓ. Και μιά αναφορά σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια Ελλήνων στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80... εδώ



Off topic mode on/
Aυτα που λεει ο SRF ειναι 100% σωστα.Ο ΚΑΤ ηταν ενας πρωτοποριακος υπολογιστης που εκτος απο IBM ηταν και apple συμβατος.Δυστυχως ο υπολογιστης δεν υιοθετηθηκε ουτε στα Ελληνικα σχολεια με αποτελεσμα η ΓΙΓΑΤΡΟΝΙΚΣ να βγει εκτος παιχνιδιου.Χαρη στις προσπαθειες ολων στο retromaniax.gr μπορεσαμε να βρουμε και να επαναλειτουργησουμε αυτον τον υπολογιστη,τον οποιο εχω ακομα στο σπιτι.Δειτε βιντεο που εχω ανεβασει στο yt:





Εδω εκκινηση σε MS DOS:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zhu9v...feature=relmfu

Eκκινηση σε apple mode

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHU9w...feature=relmfu

Επισης πηρα την (IBM) ROM του υπολογιστη και εδω τον βλεπετε σε emulated μορφη

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgUC3...feature=relmfu

Εδω  http://www.retromaniax.gr/vb/showthr...omputer)/page7 και εδω http://www.retromaniax.gr/vb/showthr...omputer)/page9 η παρουσιαση (για να δειτε φωτος πρεπει να εχετε κανει εγγραφη )
Αν θελετε ομως κανω και μια εδω..
Off topic mode off/

----------

SRF (01-07-12)

----------


## chip

να σημειωθεί το οτι ο KAT ήταν μετα Κωσταράκη εποχή! Την εποχή του κύριου Κωσταράκη ο υπολογιστής που κατασκεύαζε η Gigatronics είχε 6502 επεξεργαστή στατικές μνήμες (2114) και σκληρό δίσκο (νομίζω 10ΜΒ της control data) και όλο το λογισμικό και το λειτουργικό σύστημα είχε γίνει από τη gigatronics. Το οτι δεν τον αγόρασε τον KAT το ελληνικό δημόσιο ίσως να μην είναι και κακό αν θεωρήσουμε οτι θα γινόταν το ίδιο που έγινε (ασυνέπεια στις πληρωμές) και με τον υπολογιστή που ζήτησε να αγοράσει το ελληνικό δημόσιο την εποχή του κ. Κωσταράκη και κατέστρεψε οικονομικά την Gigatronics και τους ανθρώπους της.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Άδοξο τέλος? !!! 
> Μα δεν νομίζω οτι μπορούμε ελαφρά τη καρδία να πούμε άδοξο τέλος για μιά εποχή που ανέδειξε την ιδιαίτερη δημιουργικότητα τόσων και τόσων ατόμων που είτε στα τόε κινητά τηλέφωνα, είτε στην τότε ραδιοερασιτεχνική με την "επέκταση" του όρου στην ραδιοφωνοερασιτεχνική υπόστασή του, μεγαλούργησαν με πενιχρά μέσα, περιορισμούς (νομικούς και υλκούς), και που κατ' εμέ ανέδειξαν επίσης τον πλούτο γνώσεων που είχαν! Θεωρώ ότι η εποχή 72 -92 ήταν η πιό δημιουργική στα ηλεκτρονικά στην χώρα μας! Τα άτομα που ασχοληθήκαν με ηλεκτρονικά τότε, και "έπαιξαν" ειδικά με ΥΣ, και συστήματα σε αυτές, είχαν αποκτήσει ΤΡΟΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ... που πολλοί σήμερα αναζητούν στην προσπάθεια να κατανοήσουν πως λειτουργεί κάτι! Ξέρω ανθρώπους του τότε... που "έπαιζαν" στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού όλα τα ηλεκτονικά τόσο θεωρητικά όσο και πρακτικά! Είναι αυτοί που μέχρι και σήμερα ακόμα φτιάχνουν εν ριπή οφθαλμού, ότι τους ζητηθεί, χωρίς πρόβλημα... ή αναζητήσεις του νόμου του Ωμ! Ανθρώπους που δεν φοβήθηκαν να ασχοληθούν μέχρι και με ιατρικά μηχαήματα, να τα φτιάχουν χωρίς καν τα σχέδιο, άμεσα, να διορθώνουν σχεδιαστές του εξωτερικού, και να διδάσκουν νεότερους με απλές μεθόδους, μεσα από την εφαρμογή των γνώσεών τους, η να σχεδιάζουν και για εταιρείες στο εξωτερικό ακόμα!
> Άδοξα λοιπόν, όταν εξ' όλων αυτών, δημιουργήθηκαν τόσοι γνώστες ηλεκτρονικών στην χώρα μας, που ακομα και σήμερα προσφέρουν? Μπορεί να τους ξέρετε ή μη ονομαστικά, αλλά είναι τριγύρω μας, ακόμα, και παράγουν σκέψη!!! 
> Υπάρχουν και εδώ... και αν παρατηρήσετε καλύτερα θα δείτε ότι εκείνη την εποχή όλοι ασχολήθηκαν με τέτοια αντικείμενα, και απέκτησαν μεγάλο πλούτο γνώσεων...



  Aδοξο  τέλος  μόνο  ως  προς  αυτή  τη  συγκεκριμένη  δραστηριότητα  (ασύρματα  τηλέφωνα  μεγάλης  εμβέλειας).Συμφωνώ  απόλυτα  με  όσα  λές  Γιώργο  άνθρωποι  με  πλούτο  γνώσεων  ερευνητικά  πνεύματα  διοχέτευσαν  σε  άλλους  τομείς  την  ενεργετικότητα  τους  π.χ.  συνάδελφος  που  κάναμε  μαζί  δουλειές  την  εποχή  που  αναφέρεις  (μικρότερος  εγώ  μου  είχε  αναθέσει  τις  κεραίες)   πήρε  το  service  των  ηλεκτρονικών  στα  κλιματιστικά  εισαγωγής  γνωστής  αλυσίδας  και  έστελνε  email  στους  Κινέζους  για  βελτίωση  σε  σημεία  που υπέφεραν.

----------


## vasilllis

βγηκε στην τβ (την αναλογικη ακομα).250€ με 4.3 οθονη 512 μνημη και 650 επεξεργαστη.

+1 απο εμενα γιατι θα φαει και καννενα ελληνακι.ας ειναι και 1.

----------


## KOKAR

> βγηκε στην τβ (την αναλογικη ακομα).250€ με 4.3 οθονη 512 μνημη και 650 επεξεργαστη.
> 
> +1 απο εμενα γιατι θα φαει και καννενα ελληνακι.ας ειναι και 1.



το μόνο Ελληνακι που θα φάει είναι ο εισαγωγέας που έκανε το deal με τους κινεζους .......
τα τηλέφωνα έρχονται απο την βαθιά Κίνα μέσα στο κουτί τους ακόμα και με τα manual στα Ελληνικά......

----------

aeonios (10-07-12), 

leosedf (10-07-12), 

picdev (10-07-12), 

SRF (11-07-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> το μόνο Ελληνακι που θα φάει είναι ο εισαγωγέας που έκανε το deal με τους κινεζους .......
> τα τηλέφωνα έρχονται απο την βαθιά Κίνα μέσα στο κουτί τους ακόμα και με τα manual στα Ελληνικά......



_www.mls.gr/files/ethsies-oikononikes-katastaseis/.../oikat2011t1.pdf_

δυστηχως ειναι το μονο που βρηκα οπου στην σελιδα 37 αναφερει καποια εξοδα για Ελληνακια (ΑΝ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΕΙ)

σαν παραδειγμα χωρις να εχω κατι με την εν λογω εταιρια σας παραθετω μερικους Ελληνες

http://www.htc.com/gr/about/#executives


Μπορει να κανω και λαθος,παρακαλω διορθωστε με.
Ισως ειναι μια αρχη,απο καπου πρεπει να γινει τελος παντων.

Υγ δεν εχω καμια σχεση με τις εν λογω εταιριες,ειτε καλη ειτε κακη.

----------


## picdev

για να ξεκαθαρίσει κάτι, η mls είναι ελληνική εταιρεία που διέπρεψε με τα προγράμματα αναγνώρισης φωνής, επειδή ήταν και αντιπρόσωπος της destinator στην ελλάδα, ενσωμάτωσε και εκεί τις φωνητικές εντολές , μια χαρά εταιρεία είναι και μακάρι να είχαμε τέτοιες!
αλλά ένα πρόγραμμα φωνητικής αναγνώρισης στα ελληνικά , έγινε ελληνικό τηλέφωνο, απέχει πολύ το τηλέφωνο απο την εφαρμογή

----------


## leosedf

Οτι κάνεις λάθος είναι σίγουρο, αυτοί στην HTC δεν βρίσκονται εδώ Ελλάδα.
Εδώ είναι ο sweet boy.

----------


## vasilllis

> για να ξεκαθαρίσει κάτι, η mls είναι ελληνική εταιρεία που διέπρεψε με τα προγράμματα αναγνώρισης φωνής, επειδή ήταν και αντιπρόσωπος της destinator στην ελλάδα, ενσωμάτωσε και εκεί τις φωνητικές εντολές , μια χαρά εταιρεία είναι και μακάρι να είχαμε τέτοιες!
> αλλά ένα πρόγραμμα φωνητικής αναγνώρισης στα ελληνικά , έγινε ελληνικό τηλέφωνο, απέχει πολύ το τηλέφωνο απο την εφαρμογή



το ξερω.απλα θεωρω και ααδικο να το πεταμε στην πυρα.
Οτιδηποτε φτιαχνεται σημερα φτιαχνεται με υλικα απο δευτερους και τριτους.Αυτο τι σημαινει οτι ποτε δεν θα εχει πατριδα?
Αν μπορουμε ας το υποστηριξουμε.Ισως καποτε γινει ολο Ελληνικο ή εστω το μεγαλυτερο κομματι.

Ο Κωνστ/νος απλα μου λεει κανω λαθος(ειμαι 1000% σιγουρος,ολο και καποιοι Ελληνες θα δουλευουνε) αλλα ποσοι ειναι αυτοι?

----------


## FH16

Συγνώμη αλλά αν και η κατασκευή του και το πακετάρισμα του και η μετάφραση του manual γίνονται Κίνα τότε τι το κάνη Ελληνικό? Να το πω και λίγο διαφορετικά, τα οχήματα που κατασκευάζει η ΕΛΒΟ θεωρούνται Ελληνικά παρόλο που έχουν πάνω την μάρκα (Volvo, MAN, Scania και άλλες μάρκες) αυτού που παρέχει μηχανικά μέρη και σασί γιατί συναρμολογούνται Ελλάδα, αν λυπών το iQΤalk εκτός του ότι το έχει σχεδιάσει Ελληνική εταιρεία (και φαντάζομαι έχει σχεδίαση μόνο το περιβάλλων) τι άλλο έχει για να θεωρείτε Ελληνικό και όχι Ελληνικό-Κινέζικο;

Η Crypto είναι επίσης μία εταιρεία που παίρνει τα σχέδια από άλλους κατασκευαστές όμως η τυποποίηση για ένα διάστημα από όσα γνωρίζω γινόταν Ελλάδα.

----------


## picdev

> το ξερω.απλα θεωρω και ααδικο να το πεταμε στην πυρα.
> Οτιδηποτε φτιαχνεται σημερα φτιαχνεται με υλικα απο δευτερους και τριτους.Αυτο τι σημαινει οτι ποτε δεν θα εχει πατριδα?
> Αν μπορουμε ας το υποστηριξουμε.Ισως καποτε γινει ολο Ελληνικο ή εστω το μεγαλυτερο κομματι.
> 
> Ο Κωνστ/νος απλα μου λεει κανω λαθος(ειμαι 1000% σιγουρος,ολο και καποιοι Ελληνες θα δουλευουνε) αλλα ποσοι ειναι αυτοι?



δεν μιλάω για το εργηστάσιο κατασκευής αλλά για τους μηχανικούς που το σχεδίασαν, ένα τηλέφωνο μπορεί να θέλει 200 μηχανικούς για να φτιαχτεί απο το 0 (και λίγους μπορεί να λέω) η mls δεν έχει ούτε ένα μηχανικό πουν α σχεδίασε το τηλέφωνο, αν λοιπόν το σχεδίαζε η mls θα είχε μία τεράστια προστιθέμενη αξία στο κινητό της, θα της κόστιζε 40$ και θα το πούλαγε 200,και θα κάναμε μια προσευχή αυτά τα λεφτά να επενδυθούν στην ελλάδα....

το κινητό έχει μία εφαρμογή που είναι ελληνική και εκεί δούλεψαν μηχανικοί αλλά έχει διαφορά οπως είπα ενα application απο ενα τηλέφωνο

α καλά τώρα λές για τη cryto.... η crypto απλά πουλάει κινέζικο φασόν , μια εποχή μίλαγα με κάποιον που δούλευε εκεί, η εταιρεία είχε 5-10 άτομα(οι περισσότεροι ήταν πωλητές που γύρναγαν στα μαγαζιά ) και απλά ανά διάστημα πηγαινε στη κίνα και έβλεπε τι σαβούρα υπάρχει απο mp3 και άλλα τέτοια και μετά το εισήγαγαν στην ελλάδα.... ήταν όλα άθλια απο μενου, μπαταρία , λειτουργίες, για ποιά τυποποίηση μου λές

----------


## chip

δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει σε καταναλωτικά προϊόντα κοστίζει 40 πουλάει 200 και αυτός είναι βασικός λόγος που γίνονται όλα στην Κίνα. Τα περιθώρια κέρδους είναι τόσο μικρά που δεν υπάρχει περατέρω δυνατότητα μείωσης τιμής και το κέρδος βγαίνει από τις πολύ μεγάλες πωλήσεις. Θυμάμαι τη δεκαετία του 90 που έγραφαν οτι οι κατασκευαστές μητρικών έπερναν τα εργοστάσια τους από την Taiwan γιατί το κέρδος από 7% είχε πάει στο 4% οπότε για να μειώσουν περετέρω την τιμή έπρεπε να πάνε στην απέναντι ακτη (ΚΙΝΑ) για να έχουν χαμηλότερο εργατικό κόστος. 
Η crypto παλαιότερα εφτιαχνέ στην ελλάδα. Πολύ παλία με επεξεργαστές z80 (αρχές δεκαετίας 90) και μέσα προς τέλη δεκαετίας 90 εφτιαχνε με τα Module της rockwell (που τα αντιπροσώπευε η micrelec). Βέβαια όταν η αγορά γιγαντώθηκε οι κινέζοι έφτιαχναν τόσο φθηνά που πλέον προφανώς δεν μπορούσε να τους ανταγωνισθεί και το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να κάνει είναι να χρησιμοποιήσει τη φήμη της στην αγορά και να συνεχίσει με εισαγωγές....

----------


## picdev

τα περιθώρια κέρδους στα ηλεκτρονικά για τους κατασκευαστές είναι πολύ μεγάλα, ειδικά στα κινέζικα που μπορεί να λυπούν και τα μισά εξαρτήματα ή να είναι χαμηλότερης ποιότητας.

----------


## rep

> τα περιθώρια κέρδους στα ηλεκτρονικά για τους κατασκευαστές είναι πολύ μεγάλα, ειδικά στα κινέζικα που μπορεί να λυπούν και τα μισά εξαρτήματα ή να είναι χαμηλότερης ποιότητας.



και οχι μονο στα κινεζικα.αν θυμασε πριν καιρο ανεφερθηκε απο τα ΜΜΕ οτι το κοστοςκατασκευης  ενος IPHONE δεν ξεπερνουσε τα 179 δολαρια..............

----------


## leosedf

Ε στην κίνα δεν τα φτιάχνουν και αυτά? Απλά με προδιαγραφές apple.

----------


## picdev

> και οχι μονο στα κινεζικα.αν θυμασε πριν καιρο ανεφερθηκε απο τα ΜΜΕ οτι το κοστοςκατασκευης  ενος IPHONE δεν ξεπερνουσε τα 179 δολαρια..............



έτσι είναι πως αλλιώς θα έβγαζε  100δις η Apple (τόσα είναι τα αποθεματικά της)





> Ε στην κίνα δεν τα φτιάχνουν και αυτά? Απλά με προδιαγραφές apple.



τα σχεδιάζουν όμως μηχανικοί της apple

----------


## rep

νομιζω παιδες οτι τα σοβαρα εργαστασια τις Κινας κανουν και σοβαρη δουλεια.στην ιδια φαση που ηταν οι Κινεζοι πριν χρονια τωρα ειναι οι Ινδοι.Χθες σε μια εκπομπη του  nationalHD μεγαλα εργαστασια εβλεπα πως κανουν τα αυτοκινητα ΤΑΤΑ ε ρε γελιο που εριξα.ποιοτητα κατω του μηδενος κατασκευη μιση στο χερι με εργαλεια δικα τους και μολις τα βγαλανε στο δρομο περναν φωτια και φωναξαν ειδικους απο Αγγλια  για να βρουν την λυση.

----------


## picdev

> νομιζω παιδες οτι τα σοβαρα εργαστασια τις Κινας κανουν και σοβαρη δουλεια.στην ιδια φαση που ηταν οι Κινεζοι πριν χρονια τωρα ειναι οι Ινδοι.Χθες σε μια εκπομπη του  nationalHD μεγαλα εργαστασια εβλεπα πως κανουν τα αυτοκινητα ΤΑΤΑ ε ρε γελιο που εριξα.ποιοτητα κατω του μηδενος κατασκευη μιση στο χερι με εργαλεια δικα τους και μολις τα βγαλανε στο δρομο περναν φωτια και φωναξαν ειδικους απο Αγγλια  για να βρουν την λυση.



θυμάσαι όνομα να το δώ και εγώ?
η ινδία δεν έχει κανένα στανταρ στα αυτοκίνητα , σε σχέση με την ευρώπη που σε λίγο και το esp θα γίνει υποχρεωτικό

----------


## FH16

Κανίς δεν αντιλέγει ότι γίνετε και σοβαρή δουλειά ιδίως όπου υπάρχουν προδιαγραφές, γ’ αυτό ήδη πολύ από εσάς θα προσέξατε εκεί που λέει Assebled in China από πάνω λέει Designed in USA πχ.
Η Volvo έχει αγοραστή από Κινέζικη εταιρεία, όμως η Volvo προτού κάνη αυτή την κίνηση εξασφάλισε ότι θα διατηρηθεί η ποιότητα και η ασφάλεια που έχει μέχρι τώρα.

assembled-china-cjr.jpg

----------


## μποζονιο

οριστε και μερικα κινεζικα κινητα.. http://www.everbuying.com/smlclass1300.html μου εχουν πρηξει τα .. στα σπαμ αυτοι οι κινεζοι σε λιγο θα ανοιζουν και υποκαταστημα στην ελλαδα αντι για το γερμανο θα εχουμε τον κινεζο... πλακα πλακα θα ειχε αρκετη επιτυχια κρινοντας απο τη πορεια στα μακροοικονομικα της χωρας μας.

----------


## rep

http://natgeotv.com/in/mega-factorie...ries/tata-nano ψαξε καπου στη σελιδα τους μπας και το εχει ,στο καναλι το εχει δυο-τρεις φορες την εβδαμαδα.

----------


## picdev

είναι σειρά ντοκιμαντέρ για εργοστάσια και έχει κάνει επισοδειο για τη TATA ε ? ωραίος σε ευχαριστώ.

**έχω δει το εργοστάσιο της Ferarri  :Huh:  αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν οτι ο κάθε κινητήρας γινόταν στο χέρι σε καλούπι, δηλαδή ο κάθε κινητήρας είναι μοναδικός και φυσικά το ίδιο και το κράμα,

----------


## FH16

> **έχω δει το εργοστάσιο της Ferarri  αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν οτι ο κάθε κινητήρας γινόταν στο χέρι σε καλούπι, δηλαδή ο κάθε κινητήρας είναι μοναδικός και φυσικά το ίδιο και το κράμα,



Στην Κίνα?

----------


## rep

οχι στο μαρανελο. εχω δει ολη την σειρα πανω απο 5 φορες το καθε επεισοδιο.το εχω δει αυτο με την ferrari.

----------


## picdev

> Στην Κίνα?



για πλάκα το είπες αυτό ?  :Lol:  
αυτό δεν ήταν εργοστάσιο ήταν χειρουργείο , μέχρι και κήπο εσωτερικό είχε για να ειναι ιδανικές οι συνθήκες, 
τι τεστ έκαναν στα μέταλλα στο χρώμα στα πάντα

----------


## μποζονιο

το ειχε δειξει το ΣΚΑΙ αν θυμαμαι καλα..

----------


## taxideytis

Ωραία η συζήτηση....μου θυμίσατε τα νιάτα μου...gigatronics και control data corp....
Ναι δυστυχώς το τραίνο χάθηκε εκεί στα 80... :Unsure:

----------


## button

Ναι καλά  πήραν ενα κινεζικό και του κόλλησαν ελληνικά αυτοκόλλητα βουαλα ελληνικό smartphone  και υποστήριξη  ZERO ...
Φτάνει που πήρα ελληνικό netbook και δεν υπάρχει ούτε ανταλλακτική μπαταριά

----------

